# Some of my work.



## cliffsthubert (Mar 20, 2015)

Here are a few things I've done digitally.

http://artistickurves.com/portfolio/bruce-lee/

http://artistickurves.com/portfolio/angelina-jolie/


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the group! We don't have a lot of digital artists here so it's nice to see somebody who does it in the group. I hope to see more of your work! Impressed with what I see so far.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Love them both, well I loved Bruce Lee a little more than Angelina. Good work.

If you would like to put the pictures actually in your posts here is how to do it. 

*To include a picture in a post there are two ways:
*1. Use the "manage attachment" field at the bottom of the screen when entering a post. This will put the picture up as a thumbnail in the post which can be expanded by right clicking and pressing open link. -- Note you will not see the picture while writing the post, but it will show once it is saved.
2. Use the picture icon (the square over the write box with the mountain scene). This will include the picture but it will not be a thumbnail. Some members prefer this method. 

Neither of these methods are available in 'quick reply'. You need to use the 'post reply' button for them or use the 'Go Advanced' button if you are in 'quick reply'.



__________________


----------

